# Mixing Hap and Mbuna?



## hambone1988 (Jul 1, 2010)

can you combine kenyi and johannii with haps such as livingstoni, red fin borleyi, and yellow tailed acei? or are these mbuna too aggressive.

this would be in a 125 gallon 72'' long tank.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I have a pair of Red Empress in with my mbunas they were stressed at first but seem to be doing fine now


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

hambone1988 said:


> can you combine kenyi and johannii with haps such as livingstoni, red fin borleyi, and yellow tailed acei? or are these mbuna too aggressive.
> 
> this would be in a 125 gallon 72'' long tank.


Yellow Tail acei isn't a Hap, it is a mbuna.

Having said that, kenyi and johanni are very aggressive mbuna. A BIG full grown livingstoni might do ok with these guys, but these mbuna are likely to dominate. I would pass on this mix. Milder mbuna, sure.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Yeah I should have mentioned that my Red Empress is 6" and the largest mbuna i have is only 4" so that might contribute to why mix works.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

GotCichlids? said:


> Yeah I should have mentioned that my Red Empress is 6" and the largest mbuna i have is only 4" so that might contribute to why mix works.


...and you have completely different mbuna, so they aren't parallels.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

not completely parallels but I do have Kenyi so some similarities in the situation plus I have other aggresors examples crabo, auratus, msobo so the aggression is def still there I just don't know personally how aggressive the Johannis are


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I have kenyi and johanni along with other aggressive mbuna inna mixed tank with red fin borleyi , venustus and other large Haps.

The johanni has its moments and stresses out the entire tank Haps included. They are just plain mean.

The kenyi is aggressive but mostly with the other mbuna and leaves the Haps alone.


----------



## hambone1988 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok... well ill try it. n i guess ill put the acei in with my other mbuna lol since thats at it is. thanks everyone!


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have had success with Mbuna, haps, and peacocks mixed, but have very few Mbuna in the tank. I have yellow lab, red top hongi, and rusty which are much milder tempered Mbuna.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

srook23 said:


> I have had success with Mbuna, haps, and peacocks mixed, but have very few Mbuna in the tank. I have yellow lab, red top hongi, and rusty which are much milder tempered Mbuna.


From what I have heard Rustys can be quite aggressive i have never kept them so I have no personal experience but I have heard they can have a nasty attitude


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

GotCichlids? said:


> srook23 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had success with Mbuna, haps, and peacocks mixed, but have very few Mbuna in the tank. I have yellow lab, red top hongi, and rusty which are much milder tempered Mbuna.
> ...


I have kept Rusty males since I started doing all male setup about 2-3 years ago and I have yet to have one that is aggressive. From my experience they are quite layed back. I would say that my Hongi is much more aggressive and I don't think he's too overly aggressive either.


----------

